# 68 GTO rear hood bumper location



## tom miller (Mar 3, 2013)

My 68 GTO is missing the rear hood bumpers. I bought them from Ames. The shop manual shows only one bumper in the center of the cowl. Ames and PY say you need two. I assume one on each side. There are no empty holes in the cowl. Do these mount with the screws that hold the cowl screen down? Any pictures of your installation would be great.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

No rear hood bumpers on my 68 except one in the center. Maybe the fender bumpers that pinch between the hood and fender? Post a pic of what you have.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Hay Tom

I have also been pondering this one as well. I also bought two from Ames. I have the 68 service manual and there is an illustration that shows what looks like only one cowl bumper in the center. I know it doesn’t make sense to only support the rear of the closed hood from the center. Even stranger, when I disassembled the car, I removed two bumpers. I even made a little sketch of where I removed the bumpers from. There was one on center and one towards the driver’s side only. This could have been a previous owner trying to level out the hood. 

I am going with FlambeauHO and putting one on center.

Lance


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lance, the two that you removed are exactly correct, according to everything I have found.

The 68 Service Manual, 69 Service Manual and the Restoration guide all show two bumpers. See attached image from 69 Service Manual. This is in the "Chassis Sheet Metal" section, under the front end sheet metal and fender section.

The bumper on the left (driver's) side is closer to the hinge than the one on the passenger side.

I'm going to have to look at the cowl on my car and see whether the holes are there...now I'm really curious.


By the way, AMES says that the bumper they sell is too tall and needs to be trimmed to fit.

"Part#	
D114 
Description	1968 HOOD TO COWL BUMPER
Net Comments	THIS IS A GM REPLACEMENT THAT IS NOW TOO TALL. IT MUST BE CUT FOR YOUR SPECIFIC APPLICATION. USE DII5C FOR CORRECT REPRODUCTION. FOR 1968-69 USE(2). ONE ON THE CENTER OF THE COWL BEHIND THE SEAL AND ONE ON THE DRIVERSIDE BEHIND THE SEAL. 1970 USE (2). ONE ON THE CENTER OF THE COWL IN FRONT OF THE SEAL AND ONE ON THE DRIVERSIDE BEHIND THE SEAL. 1971-72 USE (2) SPACED EVENLY IN FRONT OF SEAL."

Here's a link:https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=D114&order_number_e=MzE1MTE1NA%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome!
Thanks jmt. And I am sure Tom will thank you too. Now we both know where to put the bumpers.

I didn’t mean to hijack your thread Tom. 

I know he won’t mind caus we are e-mail buddies anyway.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll look on mine tonight, got me wondering now too.


----------



## tom miller (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys,
My 68 had one bumper on the drivers side where the 69 manual shows. I removed it as it was hard as a rock. I did not have one in the middle. The 68 manual shows only one in the middle. I think I will install two like the 69 manual shows. 
Thanks for the help everyone.
Tom


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Checked mine tonight, for the record I only have one in the middle and no mounting hole or location for a second. Hope that helps...


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I have a very un-molested 68 that I've owned for over 30 years. It has one in the center, and one on the left, between the wiper motor and the door buzzer. It was built in Framingham Mass, if that matters.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I checked my 68. It's a Fremont car, built in early May.
It has the two bumper mounting holes as described in my earlier post, and the same as described by mainegoat68.


----------

